# Let's see your home office



## Eric

I'm sure many of us are working from home during this time, so let's see your setup if you want to share.

I am a consultant and I have several clients, some that require their own dedicated laptops and others I access remotely with my own systems. Milo is my pal, he hangs out with me everywhere and he has several beds strewn out about the house.


----------



## Alli

I don’t have a room, just the corner of a room that would otherwise be a breakfast area. Fortunately, I don’t need more than that.


----------



## rdrr

Unfortunately I am not at home, I am in my office.  Somehow I am considered "essential".


----------



## Eric

rdrr said:


> Unfortunately I am not at home, I am in my office.  Somehow I am considered "essential".



Is it work you can do from home? There's no way I would go into an office right now and it won't happen until this virus is under control.


----------



## rdrr

ericgtr12 said:


> Is it work you can do from home? There's no way I would go into an office right now and it won't happen until this virus is under control.




Unfortunately no.  I am in Network Services at a University, so some of the work like fixing or replacing cooper/fiber cables, performing wifi test, activating jacks, and new construction are all examples of work I cannot do remotely.   At least the university has made mask wearing mandatory, and I am on a list of personnel that gets tested every week.


----------



## Alli

My little corner.


----------



## Clix Pix

Since I'm retired, no home office setup needed here, but I do have my computer workstation and printer, etc., that gets daily use, and due to limited space in this two-bedroom condominium apartment, it's in the main living area.  When I first moved in here,  I set up the computer I had then in my second bedroom but that room was just too small and I felt claustrophobic in there so then switched to the master bedroom, putting everything on a small computer workstation that I set up next to the bed in lieu of a standard nightstand.  That was better, and I used that for quite a while until I got my G5 iMac.  Since the iMac was a whole new experience for me I wasn't going to dismantle anything in my current computer setup until I was sure I really liked the Mac and so on.....  I started out by putting the iMac on the dining table and getting her all set up, began to get to know her and fall in love with her....  Somewhere along the line I thought, "hey, this is pretty nice out here in the living/dining area, maybe  I'll get a computer workstation for in the living room...."   Did some furniture rearranging, then went to a local store, found just the one I wanted, a rather elegant looking glass-and-metal workstation, which I bought and had delivered and installed.  The iMac looked gorgeous on her new home!    Since then I added a smaller glass-and-metal one which I use as a printer stand.  This is set up against the main wall in the living room, which is adjacent to the sliding glass door which looks out on my deck and the lake beyond.....  I love the view and certainly no claustrophobia when at the computer! 

A lot of other stuff that one normally has in an office, whether it be at home or in the workplace, such as filing cabinets and such, I have still set up in the second bedroom, and that works out fine, but I do keep a pack or two of extra computer printer paper out here in a basket near the computer workstation and the printer, for convenience in reloading the printer.   Through the years machines have come-and-gone, needs have changed, and at some point I got a small wheeled laptop "desk" that I now have positioned at right angles to the main computer workstation and that serves nicely as a home for my 12" MacBoo, but which now lives out here in the living room with the rest of the gang.  For a while I used her primarily in the bedroom, but she tends to go all over the house and out on the deck from time to time, and when I'm doing something like transferring files from one external drive to another, thus keeping my main machine busy, I just reach over and fire up the 12" MacBook and use her right here, too.

No more iMac -- now I'm strictly a laptop girl, as I much prefer the mobility;  About a year ago I bought an LG 4K Thunderbolt 3 monitor which I have plugged into my 2018 MBP, and that works very nicely for photo editing and everything else I need to do on the machine.  If I need to take her somewhere, just unplug the monitor and away we go..... The 15" MBP doesn't go out-and-about too often, though;  it is mostly my 12" MacBook which gets to do that.   The thing I like about this glass-topped computer workstation is that it is plenty big enough to also have my iPhone and iPad on, plus a couple of desktop external drives, along with the computer on a stand and of course the monitor. 

Got a fairly recent photo of my setup in here somewhere.....  This shows just the main computer and monitor;  the printer is on the other side of the MBP, out of camera range, and the 12" MacBook is also out of camera range, again at the right, within convenient reach of me when I'm sitting here.   The day I shot the photo I didn't bother to clean up things, but I was about to start doing some transferring of files from the small black external SSD to the blue external SSD.....


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> Got a fairly recent photo of my setup in here somewhere..... This shows just the main computer and monitor; the printer is on the other side of the MBP, out of camera range, and the 12" MacBook is also out of camera range, again at the right, within convenient reach of me when I'm sitting here. The day I shot the photo I didn't bother to clean up things, but I was about to start doing some transferring of files from the small black external SSD to the blue external SSD.....



Very similar to my setup. My external monitor is above the MBP, mostly because I prefer to stand at the desk most of the time. And it’s lovely being able to just slide the mouse straight up or down.


----------



## User.45




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

ericgtr12 said:


> I'm sure many of us are working from home during this time, so let's see your setup if you want to share.
> 
> I am a consultant and I have several clients, some that require their own dedicated laptops and others I access remotely with my own systems. Milo is my pal, he hangs out with me everywhere and he has several beds strewn out about the house.
> 
> View attachment 869



Dig the music studio vibe.  I'm ashamed to admit I have an electric guitar, acoustic guitar, and bass hanging on my wall that have largely just been decorative pieces.


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Dig the music studio vibe.  I'm ashamed to admit I have an electric guitar, acoustic guitar, and bass hanging on my wall that have largely just been decorative pieces.



During these times it's been a nice respite from everything.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

ericgtr12 said:


> During these times it's been a nice respite from everything.



My doomsday prepping has been less about food and weapons and more about music gear and software.


----------



## Gutwrench

ericgtr12 said:


> I'm sure many of us are working from home during this time, so let's see your setup if you want to share.
> 
> I am a consultant and I have several clients, some that require their own dedicated laptops and others I access remotely with my own systems. Milo is my pal, he hangs out with me everywhere and he has several beds strewn out about the house.
> 
> View attachment 869




I like your personal assistant!


----------



## Gutwrench




----------



## Eric

Gutwrench said:


> View attachment 904



Nice, what are you using for backlighting there? I had a hue color strip on the back of my TV for a while but never set it back up after moving. BTW that entire workstation is way too clean!


----------



## Alli

Gutwrench said:


> View attachment 904



Sweet! You could run all my data on that.


----------



## Gutwrench

ericgtr12 said:


> Nice, what are you using for backlighting there? I had a hue color strip on the back of my TV for a while but never set it back up after moving. BTW that entire workstation is way too clean!




I confuse easily so organization is essential.  OneNote is my life‘s blood. Everything is structured in tabs and searchable. 

The backlighting is from two Signe lamps. I love Phillips Hue and use them in almost every room.


----------



## User.45

Gutwrench said:


> View attachment 904



I can tell that it is a child-free zone

I bet you don't have eqip' like I have:







At one point during the pandemic, I had a diaper changing station and a children's desk under my table too


----------



## Gutwrench

PearsonX said:


> I can tell that it is a child-free zone
> 
> I bet you don't have eqip' like I have:
> View attachment 907
> View attachment 908
> 
> At one point during the pandemic, I had a diaper changing station and a children's desk under my table too




lol! I like your accessories very much!  Yes, the only child in the house is me.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

ericgtr12 said:


> Nice, what are you using for backlighting there? I had a hue color strip on the back of my TV for a while but never set it back up after moving. BTW that entire workstation is way too clean!



Big Hue guy myself and have a color strip under my bar (because I'm classy) but I recently discovered this line.



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HRHLKGK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


I started using them for the main lights on my animal enclosures and a big bonus feature for me (other than being less expensive) is they run off of bluetooth as well as wifi. So if you are having wifi or router issues it's not a problem.  Just bluetooth from the app.


----------



## User.45

Gutwrench said:


> I confuse easily so organization is essential.  OneNote is my life‘s blood. Everything is structured in tabs and searchable.
> 
> The backlighting is from two Signe lamps. I love Phillips Hue and use them in almost every room.
> 
> 
> View attachment 906




At this point almost all of my light bulbs are hues. I like it a lot. I've been eyeballing the standing lights, but my little one just got in a phase when she obliterates everything at and below eyesight. So it'll wait 2 more years, and I'll spend the money on daycare instead. Lol.

I always wondered though, do the 3 screens work for you? I ended up having my MacBook Air sidecar'd by my 12" iPad Pro to be the most productive setup. Though I run scripts on a 2nd and 3rd computer via SSH.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Big Hue guy myself and have a color strip under my bar (because I'm classy) but I recently discovered this line.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HRHLKGK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> I started using them for the main lights on my animal enclosures and a big bonus feature for me (other than being less expensive) is they run off of bluetooth as well as wifi. So if you are having wifi or router issues it's not a problem.  Just bluetooth from the app.



Are these compatible with HomeKit and/or the Hue Hub?


----------



## Gutwrench

PearsonX said:


> At this point almost all of my light bulbs are hues. I like it a lot. I've been eyeballing the standing lights, but my little one just got in a phase when she obliterates everything at and below eyesight. So it'll wait 2 more years, and I'll spend the money on daycare instead. Lol.
> 
> I always wondered though, do the 3 screens work for you? I ended up having my MacBook Air sidecar'd by my 12" iPad Pro to be the most productive setup. Though I run scripts on a 2nd and 3rd computer via SSH.




How old is your daughter? She seems adorable and you seem like a terrific father.

The three monitors work nicely. 

The two small ones are 27 inch and broke into three and two screens. Both  dedicated to certain apps and tasks...mostly monitoring and sharing. 

The widescreen LG is typically partitioned into three monitors but have used it as six and eight. Three works best as > 3 has some funky appearance...not distortion but just something my eyes don’t like (and rarely needed).

Another downside of the widescreen is desktop sharing isn’t friendly. I share from one of the smaller monitors in fullscreen mode.

I have offices in St Paul and Woodbury but only spend a few hours in them a month. So I‘m home with this beast...







The first glass chair mat had a flaw.  I ordered a replacement and an extra just in case. No issues with the replacement. The extra is under a bed in one of the guest rooms. This was a pita to clean up.


----------



## User.45

Gutwrench said:


> How old is your daughter? She seems adorable and you seem like a terrific father.
> 
> The three monitors work nicely.
> 
> The two small ones are 27 inch and broke into three and two screens. Both  dedicated to certain apps and tasks...mostly monitoring and sharing.
> 
> The widescreen LG is typically partitioned into three monitors but have used it as six and eight. Three works best as > 3 has some funky appearance...not distortion but just something my eyes don’t like (and rarely needed).
> 
> Another downside of the widescreen is desktop sharing isn’t friendly. I share from one of the smaller monitors in fullscreen mode.
> 
> I have offices in St Paul and Woodbury but only spend a few hours in them a month. So I‘m home with this beast...
> 
> View attachment 914View attachment 915
> 
> The first glass chair mat had a flaw.  I ordered a replacement and an extra just in case. No issues with the replacement. The extra is under a bed in one of the guest rooms. This was a pita to clean up.
> 
> View attachment 916



I have 2 girls...Little "Shiva" _destroyer of LEGO worlds_ just turned one.... Unlike my experience in childhood according to which, girls are the well-composed, well-behaved ones, I married a wild-child and our girls are absolutely rambunctious. They'd absolutely love your puppy and try to snuggle him/her to death as they do with out puppy to add to the chaos. For example, with this shattered glass I'd have to keep away little Shiva with my left hand while the dog would nonchalantly sit on top of the shards, and my older one would scream that she wants milk!

Your screen settings are crazy Our Citrix based medical record system runs really poorly on high res, so I keep it ≤1080p for that. It's funny that my desk went from 3-4 macs + an iPAD to 1 mac +1 iPAD over the months. Do you use logitech's multiscreen solution for the mouse? I found it ridiculously practical.

BTW it seems I'm job hunting in your neck of the wood. I might hit you up regarding lifestyle questions.


----------



## Gutwrench

PearsonX said:


> I have 2 girls...Little "Shiva" _destroyer of LEGO worlds_ just turned one.... Unlike my experience in childhood according to which, girls are the well-composed, well-behaved ones, I married a wild-child and our girls are absolutely rambunctious. They'd absolutely love your puppy and try to snuggle him/her to death as they do with out puppy to add to the chaos. For example, with this shattered glass I'd have to keep away little Shiva with my left hand while the dog would nonchalantly sit on top of the shards, and my older one would scream that she wan't milk!
> 
> Your screen settings are crazy Our Citrix based medical record system runs really poorly on high res, so I keep it ≤1080 for that. It's funny that my desk went from 3-4 macs + an iPAD to 1 mac +1 iPAD over the months. Do you use logitech's multiscreen solution for the mouse? I found it ridiculously practical.
> 
> BTW it seems I'm job hunting in your neck of the wood. I might hit you up regarding lifestyle questions.




Destroyer of LEGO worlds....lol!  I wish your family was my neighbor so I could watch this fun!  

I used a Logitech set up to switch between windows and the iPad and iPhone  (loved it) but I wasn’t satisfied with the keyboard. I shopped around and settled with CODE V3 104-Key Mechanical Keyboard - Cherry MX Green. Have you used CODE mechanical keyboards? I have a brand new never used 104 key in cherry brown in its box next to my desk. It needs a home.

Also, I don’t know how I can help you but I certainly will do my best. We moved to certain cities to take advantage of their outstanding school districts. Whatever I can do to help you please let me know...and I hope that you do.  

Cheers!

I‘m going to try finding the mouse you recommended...but if you see this message could you give more species please?


----------



## DT

PearsonX said:


> View attachment 897




Dude.  My office is also red, it's a touch brighter red, the actual paint color is named Flaming Sword Red


----------



## DT

Here's the main office space - in Flaming Sword Red - at The World HQ ...








My desk, it's a VIVO sit/standing convertible, you source your own desktop, currently using an Ikea 59"x29.5, it's great because you can change the look and inexpensively swap tops when it gets beat up.

On the desk:

2018 Mini (i7, 32GB, 512GB storage)
Dell 25" U2518Ds
1TB TB3 external (to the left)
Das Pro 4 mechanical (Cherry Brown switches)
Classic MM
iPad Pro 12.9, with a USB-C hub for charging + USB out to the DAC (see below)
Schiit external DAC with a Schiit Vali 2 tube amp (Electro Harmonix 6922 balanced)
Visible headphones (shelf has some Sennheiser HD 6XX) are Beyerdynamic Studio Pros, speaker are Edifier near fields

Other misc and pointless info:

The office mini fridge full of glorious beer (I post inventory pics on occasion )

Shelf also has a teac P650 CD player, has a really killer DAC, so it's going straight to the amp - all sorts of other stuff on that shelf, wireless laser, some binoculars, CDs, etc.

Wife's desk is to the right in the long shot (taken from the bar/living room, in Royal Pacific Blue)

Both chairs are upgraded with some Orbis wheels, they're like inline skate wheels with high quality bearing, they fly across the hard wood 

Office #2 is upstairs, pic later ... or never


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Here's the main office space - in Flaming Sword Red - at The World HQ ...
> 
> View attachment 993
> 
> View attachment 994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My desk, it's a VIVO sit/standing convertible, you source your own desktop, currently using an Ikea 59"x29.5, it's great because you can change the look and inexpensively swap tops when it gets beat up.
> 
> On the desk:
> 
> 2018 Mini (i7, 32GB, 512GB storage)
> Dell 25" U2518Ds
> 1TB TB3 external (to the left)
> Das Pro 4 mechanical (Cherry Brown switches)
> Classic MM
> iPad Pro 12.9, with a USB-C hub for charging + USB out to the DAC (see below)
> Schiit external DAC with a Schiit Vali 2 tube amp (Electro Harmonix 6922 balanced)
> Visible headphones (shelf has some Sennheiser HD 6XX) are Beyerdynamic Studio Pros, speaker are Edifier near fields
> 
> Other misc and pointless info:
> 
> The office mini fridge full of glorious beer (I post inventory pics on occasion )
> 
> Shelf also has a teac P650 CD player, has a really killer DAC, so it's going straight to the amp - all sorts of other stuff on that shelf, wireless laser, some binoculars, CDs, etc.
> 
> Wife's desk is to the right in the long shot (taken from the bar/living room, in Royal Pacific Blue)
> 
> Both chairs are upgraded with some Orbis wheels, they're like inline skate wheels with high quality bearing, they fly across the hard wood
> 
> Office #2 is upstairs, pic later ... or never



Nice, I like how we're not showing on our screens. For example mine typically has PowerShell up with a bunch of red text on it, which my fellow peers used to give me shit about all the time when we were in the office.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> Shelf also has a teac P650 CD player, has a really killer DAC, so it's going straight to the amp - all sorts of other stuff on that shelf, wireless laser, some binoculars, CDs, etc.



PCM1791A Burr Brown, not bad!

I use an Apollo Twin Solo and a set of Mackie HR5 near-field studio monitors. And recently got a tube phono Amp from amazon for my records. It's the sweetest cheapest audiophile setup ever.


----------



## DT

ericgtr12 said:


> Nice, I like how we're not showing on our screens. For example mine typically has PowerShell up with a bunch of red text on it, which my fellow peers used to give me shit about all the time when we were in the office.




Ha!  Yeah, that's my SOP,  I have a few things I do that are secured/secret (like actually classified), and just some general personal info that sometimes comes up in a browser tab, etc.  I generally have about 30 things open, multiple OSs, different browsers, code, docs, etc.


----------



## DT

PearsonX said:


> PCM1791A Burr Brown, not bad!
> 
> I use an Apollo Twin Solo and a set of Mackie HR5 near-field studio monitors. And recently got a tube phono Amp from amazon for my records. It's the sweetest cheapest audiophile setup ever.




Yeah, it's solid, though I may eventually run optical over to the Modi 3 DAC.  The Schiit products are pretty spectacular, really kill the price-to-performance ratio, beautiful design and build right on the west coast.  I really dig on running audio from the iPad Pro through the DAC/Amp as my designated A/V device (music, podcasts, video).  The little hub is pretty slick, for like $20 it has a USB 2.1 a USB 3.1, an HDMI out, and a USB-C power in (so you can do power and output at the same time, including a display).

Cool bonus:  it also works as a small, super portable "dock" for a Nintendo Switch (you just have to feed it with a 45w USB-C charger to trigger external display mode).


----------



## Gutwrench

DT said:


> Here's the main office space - in Flaming Sword Red - at The World HQ ...
> 
> View attachment 993
> 
> View attachment 994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My desk, it's a VIVO sit/standing convertible, you source your own desktop, currently using an Ikea 59"x29.5, it's great because you can change the look and inexpensively swap tops when it gets beat up.
> 
> On the desk:
> 
> 2018 Mini (i7, 32GB, 512GB storage)
> Dell 25" U2518Ds
> 1TB TB3 external (to the left)
> Das Pro 4 mechanical (Cherry Brown switches)
> Classic MM
> iPad Pro 12.9, with a USB-C hub for charging + USB out to the DAC (see below)
> Schiit external DAC with a Schiit Vali 2 tube amp (Electro Harmonix 6922 balanced)
> Visible headphones (shelf has some Sennheiser HD 6XX) are Beyerdynamic Studio Pros, speaker are Edifier near fields
> 
> Other misc and pointless info:
> 
> The office mini fridge full of glorious beer (I post inventory pics on occasion )
> 
> Shelf also has a teac P650 CD player, has a really killer DAC, so it's going straight to the amp - all sorts of other stuff on that shelf, wireless laser, some binoculars, CDs, etc.
> 
> Wife's desk is to the right in the long shot (taken from the bar/living room, in Royal Pacific Blue)
> 
> Both chairs are upgraded with some Orbis wheels, they're like inline skate wheels with high quality bearing, they fly across the hard wood
> 
> Office #2 is upstairs, pic later ... or never




This is awesome. I like the red!


----------

